# LED build



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

i figure it was time to start this thread altho it make take quite some time to finish it.

lets start with what i was given so graciously by drinda and bill.










here is removal of the guts






















































here is the begining of the layout of the bottom piece which i will be attaching the LED reflectors and aray's to










more pictures and explanations will follow as i get more into the project


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Pics aren't showing...


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

i'll move them to a diffrent place and see what i can do flickr doesn't seem to like to let me post the pics. any sugestions?


----------



## Vildayyan2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

Photobucket maybe?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Picassa


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

I post pics from Flickr all the time. Pm me your phone # and I"ll walk you through it.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Actually, see dedicated thread on the subject.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/dallas-ft-worth-aquatic-plant-club/80111-using-flickr-images-apc.html


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

you could load them to face book to then copy and paste them, or try image shack.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

foreverknight said:


> i'll move them to a diffrent place and see what i can do flickr doesn't seem to like to let me post the pics. any sugestions?


I fixed the links for you. 

I find the size of the image I want on flicker. Then I put my mouse over the px and right mouse click. That bring up a window and I choose view image. It takes me to the URL of that image and I copy it and then paste it in to the little picture box here. Works every time and easier than the way Bill does it. (At least it's easier for me. )


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'm only seeing, 1,2,3,4, and 9 show up. 5,6,and 7 still have a red x.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

fishyjoe24 said:


> I'm only seeing, 1,2,3,4, and 9 show up. 5,6,and 7 still have a red x.


Sorry, must have missed those. Fixed now!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

cool, I see all of the photos now. looks like you will be building a cool light jason.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

Waiting for more updateeeeeeeeee


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

not much of an update today. really wishing macfan was closer and would cut these holes out for me for the lights... would make this much easier lol


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Jason, it will be really interesting to put the club's PAR meter under this when you are finished.

--Michael


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

How's your progress Jason?


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

verry slow actually with how busy things have gotten and a small redesign i am combating the "spotlight" effect right now and trying to think of a way to reduce it but still use the reflectors that the units came with.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...m/108047-29g-setup-beginning-lots-o-pics.html

would this work, oh wait this is for pc and you are doing leds.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...m/108047-29g-setup-beginning-lots-o-pics.html


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

did you ever get it finished, or have you been busy laying down the title to the office, and painting the walls blue?


----------

